
Why Gmail Doesn't Show Unsubscribe Link at Top Always? - hackmyway
I am planning to integrate marketing newsletters for my users at www.hackpundit.com. Trying to understand few things:
1) Why unsubscribe link at top of Gmail is not shown for all emails even email has unsubscribe link at the bottom? 2) How unsubscribe link in top of emails affect the open, click rate of newsletters? 3) Is the unsubscribe link present only for marketing newsletters mails and not for transactional mails?
Please suggest
======
dangrossman
The button is enabled when the mail contains a valid List-Unsubscribe header.
It's not because there's a link in the e-mail body itself.

~~~
hackmyway
Spot on!

However I see inconsistencies with this feature. I found lot of emails in
which unsubscribe link at top is present but "List-Unsubscribe" header is not
present. Not sure if Gmail is doing this intentionally. MailChimp has also
mentioned this inconsistency in their blog. [http://blog.mailchimp.com/gmails-
new-unsubscribe-link-and-fe...](http://blog.mailchimp.com/gmails-new-
unsubscribe-link-and-feedback-loop/) Read "The new unsubscribe link" heading
para 3

Your thoughts?

